# 12WT flyrod combo for sale



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*SOLD*

Gold Cup IV Reel with matching 12WT rod. The rod and reel are in great condition and the reel has one small scratch on the bottom side of the frame. The reel has 300 yds of backing on it but doesn't have a fly line on it. The rod is 9' and is a 3 piece for easy travel. It has a medium-fast action and an extra foregrip for added leverage. The rod and reel has seen minimal use and is a great combo for kings, mahi, blackfin, etc.

$150.00

I'll try to get pics up tomorrow

Here is a link to view specs. The reel I have was a special edition in a gold anodized finish vs the almost pewter look of the current ones. http://www.basspro.com/Gold-Cup-Fly-.../36808/-898575


----------



## ChinookAK (Dec 29, 2010)

*Interested*

Will you ship the pole and reel to AK ?? What payment will you except? Please advise thanks, ChinookAK


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry Chinook, read the top of my post. I didn't make it very big I guess.

Thanks anyway,
Chris


----------

